# is eca stack illegal



## rambo18 (Oct 19, 2009)

if not where can i get it beacuse i dont wanna get any fake stuff Cheers guys


----------



## johnnyreid (May 4, 2009)

can't tell you a source but plenty of supp stores sell it as there is legal loop holes. search for eca 30 in google or something pal!!


----------



## rambo18 (Oct 19, 2009)

Cheers MAte


----------

